# HOW TO: Make your own Side Quiver



## Jayin J (Feb 14, 2011)

I have been looking at the side quivers at 3 Rivers Archery and decided to try to make one with a shipping tube and a soft rifle case.  So far so good.    I started with a shipping tube, cut the oval in the tube and put it inside the rifle case and cut the oval in the clothe one inch smaller than the cut out in the tube so you will have enough material to wrap around and sew thru the tube.  Then, find some soft leather and line the inside.  I used some dark and soft cow hide.  By using the rifle case with an outside pocket you will have a place to put some the things you might need for your bow.  Also, since the zipper goes from bottom to top, you can unzip it and replace the foam in the bottom when every it gets worn.  I still have to put a shoulder strap in too, but since it was a rifle case, you also have two carring handles.  It has turned out pretty good so far.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 14, 2011)

Good idea using the soft rifle case, that should make it extra quiet too. Good job Jay!!!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 14, 2011)

Good Job looks Great. 
excellent work


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 15, 2011)

That ought to work.
Good idea, and job Jay!
Thanks for posting the pictures and description.


----------



## Jayin J (Mar 1, 2011)

Got the strap on it last night.  It is actually a rifle sling that was broken at the adjustment piece but I got it fixed.  It is now ready for the woods...Paid $3 for the rifle case and $6 for the sling.  Had the tube I used from some parts a guy sent in to work, $3 for the spray glue.  Got about $15 in the quiver.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 1, 2011)

Great job looks great !!!


----------



## Tikki (Mar 1, 2011)

Awesome job Jay!!! Turned out great.


----------



## p paw barry (Mar 1, 2011)

that is a very good job , i like the sewing around the cut out..looks very c o o l ......


----------

